# Test E / Tren E / Anavar / winny



## Babtoufragile (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi guys,


Im 26 yo, about to start my 2nd cycle and in need of vets opinion on the following cycle:


Before detailing the cycle here’s a little info about me - working out 4/5 times a week (split) - and doing cardio regularly.
My diet is on point, rarely eat something I didn’t prepare myself. And I mealprep all year long.

I’m looking for muscle definition as well as making a little dry mass 
Im 6’, 200lbs, BF 14%

Cycle : 12 weeks
Test E : week 1-12  - 2x360mg /week
Tren E : week 1-12 (wondering if I should run it for less than that) 2x80mg / week -> would be my first time using

Anavar : week 1-12 - 55mg ED
Winstrol : week 4-12 - 40mg ED (wondering if I should increase the dosage to 50mg and/or decrease the length to 6 weeks instead of 8)-> would be my first time using

Arimidex - week 3-12 - 0,5mg eod
Fina - week 1-12 - 1mg/day
TUDCA - week 1-12 - 1mg ed
Fish oil - TBD

PCT
Week 14-19 : 50mg of clomid ed 

Looking forward to have your input on that guys !


Thanks


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2018)

Welcome. 

I'm no vet but here's my .02

Whats your rush? Four compounds on your second cycle? Aren't you curious to know how each compound effects you in and of itself?

What was your first cycle?

160mg of tren e a week is too little.

what are your goals for this cycle?


----------



## automatondan (Apr 14, 2018)

Welcome to the board.

Way too much going on here... 2nd cycle and just so much going on dude.... I have some thoughts here, but first, curious why such a low dosage of tren...? Is it because you are trying to play it safe with a low dose and thus lessen the potential of bad side effects and also lessen the chances of messing something up with your natural hpta...? If so, I like the appropriate apprehension, but its best to just skip it all together.

If I were you, I would just run my test at 600-800 mg for 15 wks and maybe throw the var in for the last 4-5 wks. Skip the tren, winni, and the fina. Just keep tight control of your e2 and you wont have any problems. I think with the proper diet, this will give you great gains... Especially if you modify it to cut up near the finish...


----------



## Babtoufragile (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks guys !
yes the low dose of tren is for 2 main reason. The first one, you guys nailed it, it was to play it « safe », the second being that I read on several forum that running between 160 and 175mg would still show promising results.
But you’re 100% right I’m thinking about not taking it at all after all.

regarding the winny, I wanted to stack it with var as I experienced pretty nice results during my first cycle (12weeks on test E with 8weeks on var starting week 1) and I read that stacking it with winny with that dosage could show great results.

what do you guys think ?


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2018)

What is the goal of this cycle?


----------



## Babtoufragile (Apr 14, 2018)

Mainly muscle definition - with hopefully around +10lbs of lean mass


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2018)

Test, winstrol and var sounds like a match.


----------



## Babtoufragile (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks ! What about the dosage and duration ? What I wrote sounds good to you ?


----------



## Babtoufragile (Apr 14, 2018)

So you guys are saying that te dosage and duration of cycle is fine ?I was thinking about Test E week 1-12Anavar week 4-12Winstrol week 6-12Does that sound right to you guys ?


----------



## Viduus (Apr 14, 2018)

If you plan on sticking around, you should post an intro in the new members section. Stats, goals etc. You covered some of them here but you’ll most likely get more responses if you do a proper introduction.


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2018)

Babtoufragile said:


> Thanks ! What about the dosage and duration ? What I wrote sounds good to you ?



I don't have experience running multiple orals or experience with those particular AAS. Somebody else will have to answer that.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 14, 2018)

If you've ran both test and var before why not give masteron a test run?  If it were me I would get my bodyfat down a bit more before I started, then run test e or c 600/week, mast e 600/week, for 12 to 16 weeks, ad the var in at 50/day for the last 8 weeks.

And before you mention about hair loss with mast, I'd rather lose a little hair than hammer my liver wirh 2 orals.  You can live without hair.  Just sayin.


----------



## Babtoufragile (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys, I really appreciate you taking the time to help me.

heres another question, is running the same cycle as my first one with what I’ve heard being even better quality product, a good idea? 

I really don’t want to damage my hair line (first cycle on car went fine for that) and running the 2 orals does sound stupid for my liver.

i also about running winstrol only the last 4 weeks but again, as you said it might be stupid as well.

test E + var would do the trick, or would I react less as it would be the second cycle ?

sorry if my English is not good, still learning 

thanks guys !


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 15, 2018)

You're not going to have less of a response because you ran the same cycle before.  In fact, if you have ran the same cycle before you have some basis to know what to expect from it.  That's part of the reason the brothers in here advocate only adding one new compound at a time.  Remember, it's diet then training that give you your result.  Your AAS
is/are the catalysts that facilitates that result.


----------



## Babtoufragile (Apr 15, 2018)

Sounds good !

I also thought about something else:

test E : week 1-12 
anavar 55mg ed (20 am - 35 pm preworkout) : week 1-8
winstrol 40mg (20am - 20pm)

so i don’t run 2 orals at the same time and get the finishing results with winstrol.

of course using Tudca, and joints lubricate and arimidex.

opinions ?


----------



## Spongy (Apr 15, 2018)

I would run 16 weeks of test and choose 1 oral.  This is your second cycle.  

My second cycle was 16 weeks Test C at 600 and 50mg Var weeks 8-16.  That's it.  I see no reason to run 2 orals during a second cycle (or ever really) unless you compete.  

If you put in the work and your diet is solid you will have tremendous results without the need for 2 orals.  I say pick one and go from there


----------



## Hurt (Apr 15, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I would run 16 weeks of test and choose 1 oral.  This is your second cycle.
> 
> My second cycle was 16 weeks Test C at 600 and 50mg Var weeks 8-16.  That's it.  I see no reason to run 2 orals during a second cycle (or ever really) unless you compete.
> 
> If you put in the work and your diet is solid you will have tremendous results without the need for 2 orals.  I say pick one and go from there



What Spongy said. I’d recommend going with the var over the winny - unless you’re trying to do a competition or something (but I don’t think you mentioned that)...but certainly no need for both.


----------



## Babtoufragile (Apr 15, 2018)

Ok I’ll take your advice - test E + car only.

my next problem is that the website I am about to order everything only has clomid, no Nolva.

do you guys recommend any website for US delivery - or is clomid only going to work ?


----------



## Babtoufragile (Apr 16, 2018)

anyone ?


----------



## Babtoufragile (Apr 16, 2018)

Also I've been reading about Cardarine, and it sounds really interesting. On top of Test E and Var


----------



## Viduus (Apr 16, 2018)

Double check the forum rules.


----------



## Jin (Apr 16, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Double check the forum rules.



I believe asking about ancillaries is ok because you can order them from research chemical companies.


----------



## Babtoufragile (Apr 16, 2018)

So as it’s not breaking any rules, could someone help me ?  thanks guys


----------



## Vision (Apr 21, 2018)

In my humble opinion, thats the ULTIMATE oral combination,Winstrol & Anavar..

With this combo Var provideds amazing collegen and elastin synthesis properties "fibrous glycoprotein" (which is found in connective tissue)..
So have no worries with Winstrol drying out your joints, or other joint related issues, Anavar will simply combat that!

If you're attempting achieve a HARDER, LEANER and more VASCULAR look all while increasing strength and performance, then this is the synergy stack is ideal, but you don't need much, 50/50mg of each of all you need..

Winstrol will lower SHBG (anti-estrogen like effects yielding a dryer looking physique) hindering estrogen circulation and freeing BOUND TEST to FREE TEST with a synergistic interaction and cooperation with ANAVAR targeting adipose tissue (Fat loss)...

With test as you base doing it's job with its primary functions, let the orals be the work-horse..You Really don't need tren, in fact its a bit harsh for your 2nd cycle like many pointed out..But a low to moderate dose could achieve some exceptional results (200-400mgs max Tren E)..


*Below is some info regarding this combo Winstrol/Anavar with Test, or even the addition of Tren..*

*Fat Loss and AAS*

Now, you're gonna hear mix reviews on this.. However, I have seen enough evidence that supports AAS creating an environment/platform for fat burning..
DIET without a doubt is crucial, and the pivotal player..However, there is real science behind fat loss and AAS..

Most AAS compounds are seen/recognized that are on the high/or moderate androgenic scale will in fact promote/increase lypolysis..
Thus andros have a higher binding affinity to AR's..

FYI; Androgen receptors are found throughout cellular groups, as well as FAT and muscle cell/groups, 
now we know that they initiate a response on AR's in muscle cells to promote size/growth,
at the same given time they will have a cascade of effects on other cells and AR's found therein fat cells inducing activity/burning..

Higher/more potent the androgen binds to the androgen receptors, 
the greater the lipolytic response will be on adipose tissue (brown or white)...

Now lets also take into great consideration AR up-regulation with the presence of androgens, more AR sites throughout targeting tissue..
There's a vast amount of activity in which a complex interplay between activation and inactivation mechanisms and signaling between cell groups,
what People need to remember that hormones are "chemical messengers" that rely messages to cells that display specific receptors for each hormone and respond to the signaling..
Depending on the compounds and the individuals metabolization ratio the hormone can/may make changes directly to a cell,
by changing the genes that are activated or by making changes indirectly to a cell by stimulating other signaling pathways inside a specific cell group that is effected and effect other processes, 
thus this can "initiate" an intracellular cascade of events.. 

*So, the notion that fat loss is NOT presence, and to mitigate that AAS don't posses any fat loss properties is absurd...*

So, yes AAS will assist with fat loss, however don't expect miracles if diet is not on point..Some advise to already advise to have a lower body fat% by diet to expect to see more fat loss effects, *But it's not crucial *

Have your macro's dialed in with your AAS intake, cardio and the results and rewards will be very promising, with an amazing return.. 

There's an abundance of clinical research and peer-reviewed data that strongly supports testosterone,Tren,Winstrol and Anavar with fat reducing actions and its preventative impact on adipocyte generation...
As most AAS especially Testosterone,Trenbolone,Winstrol and Anavar act both in the breakdown of existing fat tissue and to hinder pre-adipocytes from maturing..

This is where some AAS such as Winstrol and Anavar began to gain there reputation at promoting adipose tissue brake-down (fat loss),
and achieve lower body fat, lean mass, cuts with direct and indirect mechanisms of action by these compounds..


----------

